# Entry Visa



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm planning a trip in Dec and am looking for clarification.
Will arrive Nov 30/12 and plan to depart Jan 1/13 with one airline
Although this is over the 30 day limit, I will be leaving on a different airline for a 2 week trip to Australia during that time.
So really will only in country for about 18 days.
Will this be an issue at the airport when I arrive?
Thanks in advance for the advise


----------



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Re above, I'm coming from Canada


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Will only be an issue for the carrier that brings you into Thailand. 
I suppose that you will book your tickets to Australia, prior to your trip to Thailand, so keep them on hand during your check in in Canada. 

This will NOT be an issue on arrival in Thailand.


----------



## rewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Good to know
Thanks Joseph


----------

